# Burst my bubble



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

I have been so looking forward to schutzhund with my dog. Today I met with a trainer who informed me that it would cost over $7,000. per year and take at least 2 years to title. Also I would have to be willing to get up at 3 or 4 a.m. to go to tracking training.
He said he doesn't think it's a good method for reality, and that he prefers realistic protection training. He said Sch doesn't prepare a dog for the real life encounter that may actually occur. 
He has a GSD and a Mal who both have multiple titles. His Mal is the only civilian canine to earn a police title in NYC. 
So. . . he said he can assess Jiva and do sch if I'm determined, but that he highly recommends other types of training.
I met his mal. He is quite obviously a highly trained and high drive dog. In fact I noticed his dog's training and approached him randomly, only to discover that he is the person that I have been referred to by many people. 
I'm a novice. What do you think about his comments?
I had no idea that it was that expensive a process. I knew it would require a lot of time and dedication. But since I'm not breeding, spending $20,000-$30,000 to title my dog in this sport suddenly seems insane. 
Are you all really paying that? Is it worthwhile?


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

> Are you all really paying that?


**** no.


----------



## Bullet (Dec 14, 2000)

I would contact a SchH club in your area. The United Schuted Schutzhund club of America's web site is: www.germanshepherddog.com

If you surf through there you will find a listing of clubs and people to contact including a regional director that can put you in touch with people that actually do SchH and enjoy it as opposed to someone that doesn't think it's worth much

Al Govednik


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

My club due is $20.00 a month.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> I knew it would require a lot of time and dedication. But since I'm not breeding, spending $20,000-$30,000 to title my dog in this sport suddenly seems insane.
> Are you all really paying that? Is it worthwhile?


WOW!! And even if you were breeding.. I can't see spending that amount of money..

Love Anne's response!!! :spittingcoffee:


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

No. Our dues is $300 per year, we do NOT get up a 3 AM to track (I do get up a 6 in the summer). Trials are usually $50 entry plus your hotel and food (if you travel). 

As Al (Bullet) said, find a GOOD club to train with.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

No way. We spend probably $250 a month in training fees....For FOUR dogs.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Thanks. He did say a club is less expensive but that there's none in the city so it would require a lot of very early a.m.s and a lot of driving.
Most people don't keep cars here so he may have assumed that I don't have one. I just realized that. He may figure I have no means to travel with a dog to a club.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

I searched the link, and it seems the closest club is about a 2 hour drive.
I'll look into the club cost and get more information during the week.

Do you travel 4-5 hours a day roundtrip to do the sport?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

When I go to a club it is 2-3 hours one way, yes. That would the greatest cost involved for me.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I used to travel between 4-5 hours...think there is a club on Long Island not sure how far that would be for you and one in Orange county I think


----------



## Bullet (Dec 14, 2000)

Once you actually meet some folks in a club, these folks might be able to put you in touch with another person or two that actually live closer to you. If you get lucky maybe even someone that would be willing to car pool.


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

Lighthouse SchH may train on LI. Contact person is in Uniondale - about 40 minutes from Brooklyn. However maybe they train in Jersey. Definitely worth looking into 7K! Jinkies and buh- bye


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My club dues, training fees, and gas (2 hrs each way) amount to $2880/yr, and that's assuming I train EVERY single weekend all year (which isn't true b/c of holidays, funerals, vacations...so it's less b/c that would subtract the gas and training fees for those weekends). If anything, this amount may also decrease b/c we are a new club so right now we are needing money for equipment, leveling our field and planting better cover, etc so once we get this done our dues may change. Personal equipment costs are pretty marginal, since so many things are borrowed/swapped among club members (maybe a few hundred bucks total for a nice harness, the ASAT material I like for my lines and leashes, Fursavers, tracking supplies, prong collar, some dumbells, etc but then once you have that stuff you can use it for years). Any more money would just be trial fees and additional costs if travel is involved.


----------



## JackieM1982 (Jul 21, 2005)

3 a.m.?!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

The club I spoke to and have plans to join this spring dues are about $300.00 per year.

I would have to drive an hour away to go, so the drive will be 2 hours total.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Sounds like he is not in SCH, but private training.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

If I had to get up at 3am, we wouldn't be doing Schutzhund. I can do 6am on occasion, but my experience so far is more late nights than early mornings.

I am a morning grouch.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I was thinking about this earlier b/c my mom gives me crap about how much I spend on training. It occurred to me that my club dues amount to the same if not less than what most people spend on their cell phone service in the same time frame, and I don't have a cell phone. Training fees are less than what DH and I would spend if we went to the bar on Friday nights like most people our age, rather than training on Fridays. I spend a lot on gas for travel but I put a lot of thought into getting a vehicle that meets my needs and isn't a gas-guzzler, plus we have a carpool so my friend's dog can fit too and she helps pay for the gas. I was beginning to think my mom might be right, that I am crazy to spend so much time and money on my dogs but now that I break it down and compare the costs with all the things other people my age are typically spending money on, I'm still coming out ahead.


----------

